# mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...



## hannes1992 (1 Januar 2010)

hey leute..(Erstmal frohes neues...)
so komm heute abend vonner party wieder..gck fern und dan seh ich so die übliche werbung.... hmm war verlockend..aba zu teuer...
dan hab ich überlegt und hab dan einfach mal im internet geguckt...da stand was von 4 cent die minute..dan ruf ich da an...
da ging dan eine dame ran und sagt das ich die 1 drücken soll um die bedingungen oder sowas zu hören.. drück die eins... und da hat die was von einem abo gelabert und das das frühstens mit diesem bedingungsausschluss(ka wie das nun hieß) beginnt..da hab ich aufgelegt....
nun sind meine fragen:
01:kriegen die weitere daten mithilfe meiner nummer(prepaid d2) raus wie adresse usw.?
02:womit muss ich nun rechnen??
heft miir bitte:-?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 07:01:42 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 06:57:33 ----------




> Was macht diese Seite so                                      interessant? - Es ist die besondere                                      Verbindung aus                                      Telefonsex und Sexchat Erotik. Diese zwei                                      Bereiche der Online Sexchat Erotik haben das grösste                                      Potential auch in der Zukunft. Der User kann hier                                      direkt mit den Camgirls kommunizieren. Die                                      Sexcam Girls können also so schneller auf                                      die Forderungen eingehen als bei anderen                                      Porno Seiten. Diese Einzigartigkeit schreiben                                      wir besonders gross, Jedes unserer Telefonsex                                      Girls wird in unregelmäßigen Abständen durch Testanrufe von                                      uns geprüft. Der Anrufer bekommt also nur geprüfte                                      und geile Telefonsex Girls an den Hörer.                                      Diese Girls wissen ganz genau wie sie einen                                      Mann                                      scharf machen können.
> Der Telefonsex                                      beginnt bereits für 4 Cent. Voraussetzung                                      für die 4 Cent ist eine Nutzung unseres                                      Angebots täglich 60 Minuten und das jeden                                      Tag im Monat. Es ist also ein Angebot                                      besonders an Stammkunden im Telefonsex                                      Bereich. Aber selbst ein spontaner                                      Telefonsex Anrufer kann sich einmal                                      ausrechnen wie lange er für 72 Euro bei                                      einer normalen Telefonsex Line anrufen kann.                                      Nach ca. 36 Minuten im Monat wird unser                                      Angebot günstiger.
> 
> Auf dieser Seite befinden sich die vielleicht geilsten Frauen aus              unserem schönen Land. Beim Telefonsex oder vor der Sexcam zeigen sie              Dir worauf Frauen heutzutage stehen. Wir haben hier nur sexhungrige              Girls die es Dir so richtig geil besorgen wollen. Auch im cam2cam chat wollen die              Girls nur das Eine. Zeig Ihnen Dein bestes Stück und lass Dich von              den Camgirls verwöhnen. Wenn Du auf telefonsex stehst solltest Du              Dir unser Angebot nicht entgehen lassen. Für nur 72 Euro im Monat              kannst Du 1800 Minuten mit den heissesten Telefonsex Girls              telefonieren. Einfach geil ist es wenn sie Dir am Telefon ihre              versauten Sexträume ins Ohr flüstern.
> ...



die sache stehen alle ziemlich weit unten und das mit dem * ganz unten unauffällig...

will jezt keine schleichwerbung machen im gegenteil!! aba das -> sex-am-telefon.net is die seite...
hab voll schiss


----------



## hannes1992 (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...*

ach und ich bin erst 17^^ sry...das ich so viel schreibe


----------



## BenTigger (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...*

Moin Hannes,
Nun rechne vielleicht mit vermehrten Anrufen wo man deine Adresse haben möchte. Wenn du die nicht rausrückst, kommen plötzlich Anrufe wo du was gewonnen hast (ohne irgendwo mitgemacht zu haben) und man deine Adresse zur Gewinnzusendung benötigt usw. usw.

Ein Abo hast du aber erst "abgeschlossen" wenn du nach der Erklärung weiter zugehört hast.

Im Übrigen benötigen unter 18 Jährige die Erlaubnis ihrer Eltern (Erziehungsberechtigten) um derartige Aboverträge abzuschließen und werden erst dann gültig, wenn die Eltern zustimmen. 
Du musst dann bei ihnen noch nachfragen 


Lies auch mal hier genauer       ....und hier....


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...*

Schau an, der schwarze Abt ...

Die gleiche Masche gibt es mehrfach im Forum, z.B. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...media-mb-direct-phone-ltd-160.html#post297414

Wichtig ist, unbekannten Anrufern - egal unter welchem Vorwand - niemals persönliche Daten oder die Anschrift mitzuteilen.


----------



## hannes1992 (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...*

aba mit ner peinlichen post muss ich nicht rechnen oda?? weil meine mudder is übelst neugierig^^.. ohh mann ihr nehmt mi son stein vom herzen^^ und wie lange geht der terror so?? und sollte ich rangehen??
thx leuts^^

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:30:09 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:22:54 ----------

achso was heist abt?


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...*

Solange die Bande hinter den Rufnummer mit fragwürdiger Preisinformation nur eine Rufnummer hat, können die nur anrufen, nicht Briefe schreiben ...


----------



## BenTigger (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...*



> achso was heist abt?



Im Gegensatz zu dir, reden und schreiben wir hier Hochdeutsch und im Hochdeutschen heißt nicht was Abt sondern er ist Abt


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...*



hannes1992 schrieb:


> achso was heist abt?


Ist im konkreten Fall unbedeutend, aber ein sicherer Hinweis auf dubiose Machenschaften:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=17638


----------



## hannes1992 (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...*

wenn man einige zeit in der icq welt lebt schreibt man so bei mir in der gegend.. werd mich bemühen das zu ändern:supercool:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:09:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:08:10 ----------

ich soll auch nicht zahle falls irgendetwas von denen kommt oder?


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...*

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## hannes1992 (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: mahn dan ruft man einmal an... und dan...*

das is doch dan schonmal gut=)


----------

